# Lump in lower right abdomen



## Mel31 (Nov 24, 2009)

HelloI was wondering if IBS could cause a glof ball sized lump in the lower right abdomen. I am waiting for an appointment with my gastro in a few days, but of course I'd liek to get some opinions first.It feels like a slightly burning sensation and I can feel a lump there. Its been going on a few days and doesn't appear to always be constant although sometimes its worse than others. I have been having a well formed but large BM every morning with some minor straining. I am wondering if perhaps this is caused by an intestinal spasm that is occuring in that area and its either gas or maybe stool that gets stuck there and is eventually released, the lump feels kinda hard to be gas but who knows. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Can't say as I have ever felt anything that I could term an actual "lump". But I would just try to relax as it could be anything.. & worrying itself could cause more symptoms. The fact that you are still having BM's is good...apparently nothing major is blocking anything.Excellent that you already have an appointment with the GI Dr. Keep us posted


----------



## Mel31 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah its odd. Its been a difficult month, just got diagnosed with Addison's...grr....and have been diagnosed with IBS before. I like my GI so I'm doing my best not to worry since you are right-it only makes things worse haha. I feel like it could just be a spasm since I have heard that they can feel like an almost burning pain at times, and maybe it just holding things up every now and again throughout the course of the day. It occurs right in the bend of my lower right intestines it feels like, but who knows.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Or it could be muscular.... wait til you see the Dr. Ya know I told several Dr's over my lifetime that if I need to worry about something... they need to _tell me_ to worry because I am going to try NOT to worry unless they tell me to. So... technically.. in your situation.....NO ONE has told you to worry yet..







so I wouldn't worry unless or until they do. Keep good thoughts going..... and keep us posted.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would let the doctor know you felt a lump and see if they can find it. (don't tell them where you find it, you don't want to bias their result).Stool in the colon can be felt, you may also feel other things with the colon depending on what it is doing, but other than those sorts of normal lumpiness (from stool or other organs that you can feel through the abdominal wall) IBS shouldn't cause any specific lumps.


----------



## Mel31 (Nov 24, 2009)

That's a good plan to go by, BQ I just try to keep myself distracted, stress is not an option for me right now so whatever happens happens. I'll keep you posted, thanks for the replies!


----------



## Pamlyn (Nov 6, 2006)

I can feel hard lumps on my lower left side and when I move the skin they move with it. They seem to be under the skin. Don't know what they are but I assume they are not stuck to my insides someplace.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Don't know what they are but I assume they are not stuck to my insides someplace.


Well maybe you could find out what they are if you go to the Doctor.


----------

